# Angeln in Luxemburg, Diekirch, Sauer??



## rohrhof (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


mein Onkel ist nach Luxemburg gezogen, genauer gesagt nach Diekirch, da mein kleiner Cousin recht begeistert mit mir zum fsichen gegangen ist, möchte ich bei meinen Luxemburg besuchen gerne mal mit ihm zum fischen.

Die sachen mit den angelschein hab ich schon abgeklärt des geht relativ problemlos zumindest für des Flüüschen im Ort was sich wohl Sauer nennt. 

Die Sauer wäre ideal zu erreichen vom Haus meines Onkels, was erwartet mich in der Sauer lohnt es sich dort zu versuchen?

es sieht dort ziemlich Forellenverdächtig aus.

Was sollten ich an Angelzeus einpacken, eher Spinnfischen oder ansitzangeln, wie ist der Friedfischbestand in der Sauer.

Da mein Cousin erst 8 jahr alt ist wäre stippen oder so am kurzweilligsten für ihn.

ICh bin für jede Hilfe rund um Angeln in der nähe von Diekirch dankbar.

lg Rohrhof


----------



## Fechtus68 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg, Diekirch, Sauer??*

Hallo, ich 'kenne' die Sauer ab Echternach hoch bis zu Our-Mündung-also solange sie Grenzgewässer ist. Ich fische seit etwa 15 Jahren einmal für ne Woche an der Sauer. Während früher mal ne schöne Bachforelle zu fangen war ist das Fangergebnis in den letzten Jahren deutlcih rückläufig. Forellen eigentlich kaum noch. Aal seit drei Jahren keinen mehr. Wenn dann mal ne Barbe so bis 60cm...aber auch eher selten. Bei Wallendorf sind immer am ersten WE im Jahr Stippfischer am Werk. Dort schau ich gerne mal zu...aber die Ergebnisse sind auch eher bescheiden!


----------



## **bass** (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg, Diekirch, Sauer??*

da kann ich leider fechtus nur bedingt recht geben, vor allem der abschnitt den du beangeln willst! dort gibt es jede menge forellen aber besten mit kleinen wobblern oder spinnern zu beangeln! barben gehen vor allem anfang der saison sehr gut auf schmale dunkelgrüne wobbler... mit der stippe wirst du auch bestimmt fische fangen jedoch werden das vorallem gründlinge und kleine forellen sein, ausser du arbeitest dich ein bisschen hoch so in etwa bei ettelbrück und angeldorf dort sieht mann sehr oft kleinere karpfen und auch brassen. aber barben müsstest du auch überall antreffen...

interressanter ist es aber mit fliege und kleinen wobblern


----------



## rohrhof (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg, Diekirch, Sauer??*

Dann sag ich mal vielen Dank für die Tips.

Das nächst emal geht dann ne Spinnrute bzw 2 Stück mit hoch,

kleine Wobbler und spinner habe ich genug des ist kein Problem die kommen mit.

Wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn mein Cousin 8 Jahre alt angelt was braucht er für ne Genehmigung oder reicht es wenn eine erwachsene aufsichtsperson mit gültigem Fischereischein (das wäre dann ich) dabei ist.

danke 
lg Rohrhof


----------



## Eric1987 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Luxemburg, Diekirch, Sauer??*

also meines wissenstands nach muss der nix besitzen weder angelschein sonst noch was ich mein bis 14 jahre ist es frei...

bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------

